# Teich erhöhen



## Martin J (1. Nov. 2009)

Moin , ich hab mal eine frage ich möchte gerne meinen teich maße ca.L 5,50m B 4,50m H 1,00m, erhöhen mit schalsteinen nun ist meine frage das Beton funderment was ich brauche wie stark muss das sein also wie tief/hoch muss das werden damit das auch hällt.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

 Mfg .   Martin.


----------



## axel (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teich erhöhen*

Hallo Martin 

Herzlich Willkommen 

:willkommen
Zeig uns doch mal Deinen Teich .
Wie hoch soll der Teich den werden ?
Ist der Boden auf  den Schalungssteinen kommen sollen verdichtet ?

lg
axel


----------



## Martin J (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teich erhöhen*

moin axel.  der boden ist mutterboden und die höhe die drauf soll ist nur eine schicht steine also 25 cm will es ja auch preiswert halten


----------



## axel (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teich erhöhen*

Hallo Martin

Ich würd nur ne Dünne Betonschicht unter die Steine machen .Vielleicht so 10 cm.
Die Schalungssteine würd ich aber untereinander mir Bewährungseisen verbinden und dann mit Beton ausgießen .
Ich bin aber kein Fachmann . Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand mit Erfahrungen mit Schalungssteinen .

lg
axel


----------



## Martin J (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teich erhöhen*

ich denke das,das vllt ein bisschen wenig ist hab angst das dann die betondecke durch frost kaputt gehen könnte ..... aber normaler weise dürfte da nix passieren oder? wenn man das richtig macht .


----------



## Mercedesfreund (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teich erhöhen*

Hallo Martin,

Ich habe bei meinem Neubau 30-35cm, also Spatentief, ausgehoben und mit Beton gefüllt. 1:4 gemischt mit gewaschenem Kies 0-16mm 2-3 6oder8mm Moniereisen reingelegt und dann gleich die Schalsteine aufgesetzt. ein kurzes Eisen senkrecht in jeden Stein und oben wieder 2 6mm Eisen rein und mit Beton verfüllt. nach Fertigstellung wieder Boden angefüllt damit der Teich so 10-15cm hoch rausguckt...dann gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teich erhöhen*

..und leg noch Folie in den Graben vorm vergiessen, damit das Wasser nicht so schnell versickert, und der Beton länger weich bleibt..


----------



## Martin J (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teich erhöhen*

ich danke dir Werner für die antwort so werde ich es dann im frühjahr machen kann man dann auch 2 steinreihen drauf setzen oder is dann das funderment zu klein ?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teich erhöhen*

..das sollte auch reichen..leg ein Eisen mehr rein.


----------

